# Ccna



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Is anyone on the TSF CCNA cert.? I ask this in hopes of starting a general conversation. I amstuding for my test and I must say that it is very hard to prepair for. I am the type of person that when I set a goal I complete it at 110%. There is no half way. And with my eyes set on CCIE I have a long uphill road to run.


----------



## DaTruMasta (Aug 28, 2002)

Im almost finished, and Im goin for my test soon.

BTW, How do you find the Ciso Curriculum?


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

I have CCNA, among a few others


----------

